# Africans acting weird.



## jakestevenson (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a 60 gallon tank with 6 small africans, about 1.5 to 2 maybe 3 inches in length. For some reason almost all my fish just sit in one corner and face the same direction like they're staring at something..i don't understand why they do this. when i first got them they never did but now for some reason they do. help please?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

What are the water parameters? Ammonia/nitrates, water temp, etc....? Are ALL the fish acting this way? What kind of fish are they exactly? How bright are the lights? Have you made any recent changes? Anything you can think of that brought on this activity?


----------



## jakestevenson (Oct 29, 2011)

i have a blue zebra, 3 ob peacocks,a demosani and a saulosi..water levels are all good, i did have ick recently but its gone away. the one zebra stays on his side of the tank while all the other fish look in one direction at my wall. they do swim around but not like how they used too.


----------



## jakestevenson (Oct 29, 2011)

could it be a territorial thing? and that the fish are possibly herded into the corner and forced to face that direction by the zebra? i just think its weird how they all face the same direction tho.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank? The mix is not ideal. It probably is a territorial thing, which does not mean it's no big deal. :thumb:

They are maturing and the zebra has claimed half the tank. You may need a bigger tank or you may need to remove him to prevent stress and illness for the others. I think the peacocks will be the first victims.


----------



## jakestevenson (Oct 29, 2011)

it not like the zebra is being mean to them tho, it just sits on its side of the tank and flares up if they come close but its not chasing them away or anything. i just dont understand. *** asked people at my local fish store and they dont have any answers..its a 60 gal and theres plenty of places for them all to hide. they dont do it constantly but more often then normal...


----------



## mwomack (Oct 4, 2011)

I tell ya, fish are just weird lately. My africans went nuts for about a week, now they're back to normal. My friends salt water are going nuts as well too. Try rearranging the rocks and decor. Maybe that will perk them back up. I wouldn't think with that that size of juvies there will be such a territorial dispute.


----------



## jakestevenson (Oct 29, 2011)

hah yea its kinda weird but i put in a yelllow fin borleyi and the tank seems back to normal, all fish are active and i havent seen them sit in the corner yet...but who knows if thatll change.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The answer is easy. Your one fish claimed half the tank. It is kind of mean to the others because they cannot swim freely. If you are asking how to make him stop? You can't because that is his natural behavior. What you can do is provide a larger tank and/or a different mix of fish.

Cool that he stopped, maybe things will stay peaceful now. :thumb:


----------

